# inksoft,How simple is Inksoft to use



## thatguygary (Jun 23, 2010)

How simple is inksoft to use? Is it simular to wordpress in terms of maintenance of the website?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

inkscape is a vector design program and it is not a piece of cake to use. There is a learning curve as with any vector based program like Corel, AI, Xara...you will not install the program and start designing with success the first day!...unless you have experience with vectors, bezier tools, nodes, etc. It is a good program but does require work to learn. Look for tutorials online or a book at one of the national book stores. The result will be success in this biz of designing...good luck


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Not inkscape, he said inksoft


----------

